# Got the new smoker home.



## white cloud (Apr 7, 2008)

Well this thing is nice sized and weighs in at 750 pounds. I can't wait to try it out. Very well made. I am very lucky to get it, the guy I bought it from said; he was offered an additional $200.00 from someone but told them he had made the deal ( over the phone) ....real nice guy. I am standing in front of th fire box though.


----------



## fireguy (Apr 7, 2008)

Corngrats.. hope ya like it


----------



## walking dude (Apr 7, 2008)

congrats WC........tho your link would't open...........


----------



## white cloud (Apr 7, 2008)

I will have to find my saved folder on sending pics. I e-mailed it to myself, copied, pasted and posted.


----------



## drlouis (Apr 7, 2008)

cant host an image from your email.  you have to re-host it first with a service like photobucket or imageshack


----------



## white cloud (Apr 7, 2008)

thanks, I tried it and it worked. But maybe cause the the same puter.


----------



## kookie (Apr 7, 2008)

Congrats on the new smoker, can't wait to see the pics of it..........


----------



## drlouis (Apr 7, 2008)

yeah, your computer is probably pulling the pic from it's cache.  Can't wait to see the smoker!


----------



## capt dan (Apr 7, 2008)

I can post the pics that pete sent to me. I was lookin at it too! Glad ya got it WC. Now I can sleep at night without trying to  figure out how I could get it home, and  keep the wife from killing me in my sleep!





I know it don't show ya standin next to it, but we will believe ya for another day or so!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Tell me this,  is that smoker as  clean as it looks in these pics?


----------



## drlouis (Apr 7, 2008)

nice!  makes my smoke vault seem so... inadequate.


----------



## capt dan (Apr 7, 2008)

Makes my Lang 60 seem so...........unshiny! I am anxious to see some food on that thing WC!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I think you are gonna need sunglasses to cook on that thing, even on cloudy days!


----------



## cman95 (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice, real nice. And the man rides a Harley. Bikes, beer, blues and BBQ...ahhh life is good.


----------



## white cloud (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah, it's real clean. Its about 5 years old and was used less than 2 doz. times. The Harley may of been abit cleaner though

quote=Capt Dan;176449]I can post the pics that pete sent to me. I was lookin at it too! Glad ya got it WC. Now I can sleep at night without trying to figure out how I could get it home, and keep the wife from killing me in my sleep!





I know it don't show ya standin next to it, but we will believe ya for another day or so!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Tell me this, is that smoker as clean as it looks in these pics?[/quote]


----------



## lc in va (Apr 7, 2008)

congrats, loks like a nice set up.


----------



## lcruzen (Apr 7, 2008)

Congrats WC! Glad it went to a good home!


----------



## t-bone tim (Apr 7, 2008)

Congrats on the smoker , it's a sharpe looking unit


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations White Cloud!
     That is one fine looking unit. It really looks brand new. Can't wait to see some Q pictures.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 8, 2008)

Wtg on the new to you smoker. Fine looking unit it is. Looking forward to seeing it smoke.
Andy.


----------



## capt dan (Apr 8, 2008)

That smoker looks like  it is worth at  least twice what ya paid for it.
You deffinately didn't snooze, and  I'm sure  you are glad that ya didn't loose out on the buy of a lifetime!


----------



## white cloud (Apr 8, 2008)

Ya got that right. I was like you, thinking about it in the middle of the night, not being able to sleep. And wondering how to get it home. I have a F150 and it's not like my old truck which had an 8' bed, so I was concerned. But it fit in, and could still close the tailgate barely. I think I was very lucky to have landed this smoker, so many people wanted it. I want to thank Phil S. for bringing it to our attention. They had metal ramps over there to get it in the truck, and I brought a come along to pull it up. But Pete and his buddy pushed that sucker right up in the truck. Now when we got back,  my son in law had some homeade ramps to bring it off the truck 2X6 wood. Well we used to come along to lowere it down, and I thought for sure they were gonna snap, but luckely didn,t. I smoked a slab of spare today but on my smoke hollow electric while I was working, That thing works great, but I cant wait to try this new one out. When I get this picture thing down pat I will post pics for sure.


----------



## phil s (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm glad it went to a good home!!

Looking forward to seeing some picts of your first cook on it too!


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 8, 2008)

Great smoker White Cloud! Way to go.


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 8, 2008)

Congrats on the new smoker my friend, looking forward to your next smoke along with the Q View!


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 8, 2008)

Still no pics???

I'm starting to think "this never happened"


----------



## walking dude (Apr 8, 2008)

LMAO..........hehehe...........what bubba said


----------



## workoutchamp (Apr 10, 2008)

pls send or insert that dad blammed image - we want to see the goods!!!


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 10, 2008)

Very cool WC...do us proud, and post some q-view!!!


----------



## smok'n steve (Apr 10, 2008)

I like the new pics---Hey is that hood double walled---sure looks like it will hold the heat in for you:-)  Real Nice!

You ought to post it on-----
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=14350
I think it would be the only smoker like it on that thread!


----------



## geob (Apr 10, 2008)

That's what I call a nice smoker.  I know you are proud of that as we all would be.  

geob


----------

